# Ionia/St Mawes - Bideford



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi All

Im looking for some recent shots of the ex Thames tug IONIA laid up at bideford. Have heard she maybe used as a cafe. This would be a terrible shame. I also saw a photo of what looked like her engine room casing removed?

The tug im after:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=59945

(Thumb)


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Still at Bideford on 11th February 2014


----------



## johnnylis150 (Jul 19, 2014)

couldn't resist responding to this, even after all this time.

The Ionia made quite an impression on me a few weeks ago. I spent an enjoyable hour taking pictures and wandering up and down looking at the boats moored up there at Bideford.

Googling for more information I came across this thread. Whilst I was taking pictures a gentleman with a Woman and small child turned up and climbed down onto the Ionia and entered the cabin. I suspect they are probably using it as accommodation .
Regretably there didn't appear to be too much evidence of any conservation or restoration work recently .


----------

